# 

## AGA NR 1

Jak w temacie :

jaki impregnat polecilibyście do impregnacji świeżo położonej kostki brukowej ?

Proszę o rady.

----------


## rol1529

Zaden  :big grin: . Mi po polozeniu kostki brukarz mowil, zeby koniecznie odczekac 2 lata, az pojawia sie wykwity i w koncu znikna. Dopiero wtedy impregnowac.

----------


## AGA NR 1

O kurka,
a mi mówił, że obowiązkowo miesiąc po położeniu...

----------


## rol1529

Sadzac po pojawiajacych sie u mnie wykwitach, to moi maja racje  :smile: . Zreszta potwierdzala to tez inna ekipa.
Ale najlepiej sie w takiej sytuacji skontaktowac z kims od producenta, doradza Ci tez impregnat.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Żeby było śmieszniej producent też każe impregnować.
Zaraz po położeniu kostki - przed piaskowaniem.
Lub wariant drugi - po piaskowaniu, ale miesiąc od położenia.
I bądź tu mądry....
 :bash:

----------


## rol1529

U mnie Bruk-bet. Poczytaj to: http://www.bruk-bet.pl/index.php?nav=poradnikdd&ia=1.
Skoro pisza ze beda te wykwity i ze znikna, wydaje mi sie ze impregnacja bedzie sensowna dopiero
po ich zniknieciu. Swoja droga mam nadzieje, ze do tego czasu kolor jeszcze jakis pozostanie, 
bo znika w zastraszajacym tempie  :sad:

----------


## AGA NR 1

O to, to, to !   :wink: 
Bo właśnie o ten KOLOR mi najbardziej chodzi ! 

Bardzo chciałabym zachowac taki ciemny kolor - mam kostkę w kolorze grafit.
Boję się, że za parę miesięcy lub lat stanie się jasno szary, jak najtańszy bruk...
 :sad:

----------


## m.trybulec

Decydując się na impregnat trzeba dobrze zorientować się – z jakim typem produktu mamy do czynienia. Pierwszy rodzaj to impregnaty na bazie wody. Są tanie, ale nietrwałe. Można przyjąć, że po okresie jednego roku impregnat będzie już wypłukany. Druga grupa to impregnaty na bazie silikatów i butanolu. Są bardzo często stosowany bo nadają kostce wysycony kolor (jakby była mokra). Efekt estetyczny ustępuje, kiedy całkowicie wyparują rozpuszczalniki takiego impregnatu – ale nie wpływa to na jego właściwości fizyko-chemiczne.  Najdroższa grupa to impregnaty polimerowe – nie dają takich efektów estetycznych, za to najdłużej zachowują swoje właściwości.

Kiedy impregnować – to temat  sporny i dyplomatyczny. W zależności od podbudowy i warunków w jakich funkcjonuje kostka zjawisko wykwitów powinno ustać po maksimum 2 latach – stąd taka sugestia niektórych producentów kostki. Chyba, że jest problem technologiczny polegający na złej podbudowie. Na przykład stosowanie zaczynu piaskowo cementowego (suchy cement) dla polepszenia stabilizacji podbudowy może spowodować, że woda odparowująca z gruntu będzie transportowała węglan wapnia na powierzchnię kostki w nieskończoność. Decyzje o impregnacji można podjąć dopiero wiedząc dokładnie – na jakim etapie występowania wykwitów jest kostka. Jeśli jest pewność, że kostka przestała kwitnąć – można ją impregnować. 

Na każdej palecie znajdują się etykiety z datą produkcji kostki. Jeżeli minęło 28 dni od daty produkcji i beton uzyskał już swoją maksymalną wytrzymałość, nie ma na niej wykwitów i mamy pewność prawidłowego wykonania podbudowy (ułożona na odsiewkach kamiennych, naturalnym materiale) – można ją impregnować od razu.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Bardzo dziękuję za tak wyczerpującą i jasną odpowiedź !
 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

.... tylko gdzie Ty to znajdziesz....
Sika Sikagard®-702 W Aquaphob

----------


## AGA NR 1

Ups, Bartku... przeoczyłam ten post.

Gdzie znajdę... ?
 :wink: 

Oki, na razie nie wiem jak się nazywam i w co ręce włożyć - jestem W TRAKCIE PRZEPROWADZKI.  :wiggle: 
Jak ochłonę, zdecyduję co z tą impregnacją.
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

juz ja wiem co to "oczko" znaczy.... 
znajdziesz znajdziesz.... 
no to w sierpniu parapetówka ale to juz moze po elewacji   :smile:

----------


## danielh

impregnatów na rynku jest cała masa, ja w swojej działalności używam tych droższych (2tys zł za bańkę 25l wydajność 5m2/1l) efekt jest super, nawet wylanie starego oleju i odczekanie paru godzin nie jest w stanie nic zrobić tak zaimpregnowanej kostce  :smile:

----------


## ozdoby-betonowe21.pl

Polecam wyroby firmy Akilbet
używam ich i wiem że jakość jest bardzo dobra:

http://aksil.pl/pl/sklep/21/Impregna..._BRUKOWEJ.html

Pozdrawiam
Łukasz Gałązka

----------


## Mirosław Krasowski

Przeczytałem wszystkie komentarze i w większości jest trochę prawdy. Kiedy impregnować kostkę brukową? Rozwiązania są dwa i oba prawidłowe. Pierwsze impregnujemy nową kostkę zaraz po ułożeniu ale pod warunkiem że na powierzchni nie zaczął pojawiać się wykwit. Dobry hydro i oleofobizujący impregnat zabezpieczy przed pojawieniem się na powierzchni wykwitu. Jeżeli tak się stało że wykwit się pojawił niestety musimy poczekać aż sam zniknie. W zależności od intensywności użytkowania kostki może to potrwać od 1 do 3 lat. Nie polecam używania środków do usuwania wykwitów, większość z tych które działają jest dość agresywnych i mogą sprawić spłowienie koloru kostki, zresztą efekt jest chwilowy bo wykwit znowu się pojawi. Tak więc pracochłonne czyszczenie jest po prostu nieopłacalne.

Należy sobie również zadać pytanie po co chcemy impregnować kostkę ?
Wiele osób chce uzyskać tzw. „efekt mokrej kostki”, i tu na rynku pojawia się cała gama impregnatów polimerowych, których właściwa nazwa powinna zawierać w drugiej części dopisek akrylowych. Polimery akrylowe faktycznie nadają kostce brukowej ładny kolor, ale ze względu na wielkocząsteczkowość są po prostu nietrwałe. Taką impregnacje trzeba powtarzać mniej więcej co 2 lata, a dokładnie ten sam efekt i trwałość można uzyskać przy pomocy taniego impregnatu gruntującego pod farby również akrylowego.

Impregnat do kostki brukowej poza nadaniem powierzchni intensywnego koloru i zabezpieczeniem przed wodą, przede wszystkim powinien zabezpieczać powierzchnię przed tworzeń się plam na skutek np. zachlapania olejem silnikowym. Na rynku jest cała grupa impregnatów hydrofobizujących (blokujących wodę) jednakże nie blokują one wsiąkania w powierzchnię oleju. Takie właściwości mają wyłącznie impregnaty hydro i oleofobizujące.

Tak więc impregnat należy wybrać tak aby uzyskać pożądany efekt kolorystyczny, ale przedewszystkim uzyskać dużą trwałość impregnacji i ochronę przed olejami. Jeżeli zachowane są powyższe cechy to impregnacja zarówno ze względów estetycznych jak i ekonomicznych jest uzasadniona.

Skoro już powyżej pojawiły się sugestię co do konkretnych marek preparatów do impregnacji to również chcę zwrócić uwagę na jeden ze środków dostępnych na rynku Dynasil® ST-bruk. Preparat na bazie silanów i teflonu, nadaje intensywny kolor powierzchni, blokuje powstawanie tłustych plam, no i to co najważniejsze jest bardzo trwałym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## la***is

> Przeczytałem wszystkie komentarze i w większości jest trochę prawdy. Kiedy impregnować kostkę brukową? Rozwiązania są dwa i oba prawidłowe. Pierwsze impregnujemy nową kostkę zaraz po ułożeniu ale pod warunkiem że na powierzchni nie zaczął pojawiać się wykwit. Dobry hydro i oleofobizujący impregnat zabezpieczy przed pojawieniem się na powierzchni wykwitu. Jeżeli tak się stało że wykwit się pojawił niestety musimy poczekać aż sam zniknie. W zależności od intensywności użytkowania kostki może to potrwać od 1 do 3 lat. Nie polecam używania środków do usuwania wykwitów, większość z tych które działają jest dość agresywnych i mogą sprawić spłowienie koloru kostki, zresztą efekt jest chwilowy bo wykwit znowu się pojawi. Tak więc pracochłonne czyszczenie jest po prostu nieopłacalne.
> 
> Należy sobie również zadać pytanie po co chcemy impregnować kostkę ?
> Wiele osób chce uzyskać tzw. „efekt mokrej kostki”, i tu na rynku pojawia się cała gama impregnatów polimerowych, których właściwa nazwa powinna zawierać w drugiej części dopisek akrylowych. Polimery akrylowe faktycznie nadają kostce brukowej ładny kolor, ale ze względu na wielkocząsteczkowość są po prostu nietrwałe. Taką impregnacje trzeba powtarzać mniej więcej co 2 lata, a dokładnie ten sam efekt i trwałość można uzyskać przy pomocy taniego impregnatu gruntującego pod farby również akrylowego.
> 
> Impregnat do kostki brukowej poza nadaniem powierzchni intensywnego koloru i zabezpieczeniem przed wodą, przede wszystkim powinien zabezpieczać powierzchnię przed tworzeń się plam na skutek np. zachlapania olejem silnikowym. Na rynku jest cała grupa impregnatów hydrofobizujących (blokujących wodę) jednakże nie blokują one wsiąkania w powierzchnię oleju. Takie właściwości mają wyłącznie impregnaty hydro i oleofobizujące.
> 
> Tak więc impregnat należy wybrać tak aby uzyskać pożądany efekt kolorystyczny, ale przedewszystkim uzyskać dużą trwałość impregnacji i ochronę przed olejami. Jeżeli zachowane są powyższe cechy to impregnacja zarówno ze względów estetycznych jak i ekonomicznych jest uzasadniona.
> 
> Skoro już powyżej pojawiły się sugestię co do konkretnych marek preparatów do impregnacji to również chcę zwrócić uwagę na jeden ze środków dostępnych na rynku Dynasil® ST-bruk. Preparat na bazie silanów i teflonu, nadaje intensywny kolor powierzchni, blokuje powstawanie tłustych plam, no i to co najważniejsze jest bardzo trwałym rozwiązaniem.


Przeczytałem komentarz mojego poprzednika i myślę, że wymaga on pewnych korekt i zupełnie innej klasyfikacji impregnatów do betonu.
Pierwsza sprawa, wykwity wapienne. Jest oczywiste, że gdy ich nie mamy, to impregnacja załatwia temat na 80- 100%. Jednak gdy już są, czekanie 3 lata aż znikną nie każdemu pasuje i tu bym się nie do końca zgodził z moim przedmówcą. Preparaty które usuwają wykwity w bardzo małym stopniu wpływają na kolor, jest to zmiana minimalna (przynajmniej ten który znam), natomiast ich funkcją dodatkową jest powierzchniowe "otwarcie" betonu na impregnację i jest to bardzo pozytywne zjawisko dla procesu impregnacji (nawet zalecane przez producentów impregnatów), mówiąc językiem bardziej zrozumiałym, jest to proces podobny do traktowania metalu kwasem, rodzaj trawienia. Jest i nie jest prawdą, że wykwity wrócą. Jeżeli kostkę zaimpregnujemy zaraz po procesie usuwania wykwitów, to prawdopodobieństwo ich powrotu będzie takie same jak po zaimpregnowaniu nowej kostki o czym pisałem na wstępie, natomiast sama impregnacja będzie o wiele bardziej skuteczna. Natomiast pozostawienie kostki bez impregnacji, spowoduje jeszcze większe wykwity, ponieważ "otwarcie" betonu będzie dosłowne i deszcze zrobią swoje. Następna sprawa to impregnaty na żywicy akrylowej na bazie wodnej, często nazywane polimerowymi. Faktycznie ich trwałość to najwyżej 2 lata ale za to świetnie się nadają do zabezpieczania powierzchni pionowych, gdzie mogą skutecznie funkcjonować wielokrotnie dłużej. Natomiast określenie, że są nietrwałe "ze względu na wielkocząsteczkowość" jest, delikatnie mówiąc, mało precyzyjne. Nie wiem, czy dobrze sobie to wytłumaczyłem, czy chodziło tu o mniejszą zdolność penetracji?? Głębokość penetracji nie ma tu żadnego znaczenia (przy założeniu, że jest to chociaż 2 - 3 mm), gdyż impregnacja powierzchowna betonu, nie jest w stanie nasycić 100% przekroju, niezależnie od tego na jaką głębokość dotrze impregnat. Każde naruszenie struktury betonu (po zabiegu impregnacji) powoduje otwarcie kapilar do których impregnat mógł nie dotrzeć a więc w miarę ścierania zabezpieczenie przestaje funkcjonować. Wracając do impregnatów akrylowych, możliwe, że płytko penetrują a do tego akryl jest mało odporny na ścieranie, dlatego określane są jako najsłabsze impregnaty na powierzchnie poziome. Zapewne bardziej skuteczne są impregnaty które mają większą zdolność penetracji, jest to ściśle związane z większą ilością kapilar na danej powierzchni które mogą zostać zaimpregnowane, czym głębiej, tym ilość kapilar będzie się zmniejszać ale najważniejsze są tu pierwsze milimetry, jednak gdy impregnat po zaschnięciu będzie miał postać elastyczną, mało odporną na ścieranie, nie będzie tworzył z betonem tandemu. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem są impregnaty które oprócz normalnej ochrony przed wodą czy olejem, będą do głębokości na jaką wnikną w jego strukturę tworzyły "monolit" z betonem, zwiększający jego odporność na ścieranie bo jest to podstawowa przyczyna, stopniowej utraty właściwości hydrofobowych które ma zapewnić impregnat. Ideałem na te bolączki jest rozwiązanie firmy Libet,która wyprodukowała kostkę z wierzchnią warstwą do której wprowadzono preparat który powoduje całkowitą odporność na wodę czy olej(?), dodatki tego typu, są znane od dawna, ale dlaczego nie są powszechnie stosowane? Jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to pewnie chodzi o kasę  :yes:  
Jeszcze kilka słów o tym fragmencie
"Impregnat do kostki brukowej poza nadaniem powierzchni intensywnego koloru i zabezpieczeniem przed wodą, przede wszystkim powinien zabezpieczać powierzchnię przed tworzeń się plam na skutek np. zachlapania olejem silnikowym. Na rynku jest cała grupa impregnatów hydrofobizujących (blokujących wodę) jednakże nie blokują one wsiąkania w powierzchnię oleju. Takie właściwości mają wyłącznie impregnaty hydro i oleofobizujące."

Przy impregnacji struktur porowatych, do których należy beton, właściwości "hydro i oleofobizujące" nie do końca mają znaczenie, gdyż stosowane impregnaty po prostu blokują strukturę wewnętrzną materiału, blokując skutecznie, wnikanie wody czy oleju, więc właściwości "odpychające" mogą być ale nie muszą.

Jak gdzieś strzeliłem gafę to przepraszam z góry,cały czas drążę temat i się uczę, pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## encefalo

zajmuje się przedewszystkim ogrodzeniami działałem przy kostce ale odpuściłem sobie i muszę się zgodzić z Panem Mirkiem że najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest Dynasil ST bruk (sam używam Dynasilu ST ale to do rzeczy takich jak ogrodzenia z kamienia). Powiem tak dla tych którzy się spierają czy impregnować zaraz czy za dwa lata powiedzcie mi po co mam impregnować za dwa lata skoro po takim czasie niedość że będzie kostka zachlapana olejem (brak zabezpieczenia oleofobowego), straci barwę, zajdzie błotem i grzybamii, porobią się ewentualne odpryski (brak zabezpieczenia hydrofobowego). Dynasil ST niezawiera rozpuszczalników (chociażby nieboli głowa po impregnacji jak miewałem przy innych środkach). Decyzję zostawiam Państwu a jak ma wyjść świństwo z kostki to wyjdzie (tak jak i z cegły klinkierowej) a związane jest to przedewszystkim (z mojego doświadczenia) z daty produkcji cegły czy kostki zimą dodaje się więcej środków chemicznych jak i chloru do samej wody a to nic innego jak sól później wychodzi ale tak samo na kostce jak i cegle po około 2latach samo zejdzie. pozdrawiam polecam impregnować. jak coś sam mogę Wam to zrobić.  :wink:

----------


## SSLAWEK

Witam . czy kos zna ten srodek do impregnaci.Technicover.pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tak. 
> Producent: Technitynk.pl


A widziałeś Panie Wykonawco jak wygląda efekt tego impregnowania po 2 latach?
Pytam z ciekawości bo moim skromym zdaniem efektu już nie będzie  :sad:

----------


## HbN

Panie Mirosławie a co Pan myśli o impregnacie teflonowym do bruku firmy NOVOL?
Firma Bruk BET oferuje go dla swoich klientów. Oczywiście dostępny jest w sklepach .
Na rynku spotkać można również impregnat pogłębiający kolor kostki brukowej też NOVOL.
Moim zdaniem impregnaty do kostki na bazie silikonu są najgorsze ale i najtańsze tylko po co komuś woda która nic nie daje.

----------


## MarekBR

> Panie Mirosławie a co Pan myśli o impregnacie teflonowym do bruku firmy NOVOL?
> Firma Bruk BET oferuje go dla swoich klientów. Oczywiście dostępny jest w sklepach .
> Na rynku spotkać można również impregnat pogłębiający kolor kostki brukowej też NOVOL.
> Moim zdaniem impregnaty do kostki na bazie silikonu są najgorsze ale i najtańsze tylko po co komuś woda która nic nie daje.


Co prawda nie jestem panem Miroslawem, ale zastosowałem impregnat pogłębiający kolor kostki brukowej Home by Novol, o której piszesz i jestem bardzo z niego zadowolony. Kostka jest zaimpregnowana, kolor naprawdę ładnie pogłębiony, wyraźniejszy.

Może nie jest najtańszy (dałem coś ponad 50 zł za litr), ale jest wydajny, no i nie jest sylikonowy. Więc mysle, że warto dołożyć parę groszy, bo w końcu to jest inwestycja na długie lata.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Co prawda nie jestem panem Miroslawem, ale zastosowałem impregnat pogłębiający kolor kostki brukowej Home by Novol, o której piszesz i jestem bardzo z niego zadowolony. Kostka jest zaimpregnowana, kolor naprawdę ładnie pogłębiony, wyraźniejszy.
> 
> Może nie jest najtańszy (dałem coś ponad 50 zł za litr), ale jest wydajny, no i nie jest sylikonowy. Więc mysle, że warto dołożyć parę groszy, bo w końcu to jest inwestycja na długie lata.


No dobrze, a kiedy stosowałeś ten impregnat? Jak długo masz już kostkę tym czymś zaimpregnowaną?

----------


## MarekBR

> No dobrze, a kiedy stosowałeś ten impregnat? Jak długo masz już kostkę tym czymś zaimpregnowaną?


No faktem jest, ze mam dopiero kostke zaimpregnowaną dopiero od paru miesięcy (dokładnie od maja, czyli od czasu położenia kostki) więc nie wiem czy rzeczywiscie efekt utrzyma sie na lata. Ale na razie sie utrzymuje no i mam nadzieje, ze utrzyma się jak najdłużej,

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No faktem jest, ze mam dopiero kostke zaimpregnowaną dopiero od paru miesięcy (dokładnie od maja, czyli od czasu położenia kostki) więc nie wiem czy rzeczywiscie efekt utrzyma sie na lata. Ale na razie sie utrzymuje no i mam nadzieje, ze utrzyma się jak najdłużej,


W takim razie mam do Ciebie wielką prośbę: napisz tutaj jak będzie wyglądała Twoja kostka po zimie, np. w maju, lub czerwcu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kloskak

No i jak wygląda kostka po zimie?

Zastanawiam się nad Dynasil® ST-Bruk  na położonym nostalicie miesiąc temu. już olejem jest upaprana. No i zastanawiam się czy wywalając 2,5k jest to warte bo jeśli to ma trzymać tylko 3 lata to dziekuje bardzo.Czy może się ktoś wypowiedzieć jak długo jest efekt? Czy koła samochodu nie wycierają tego środka? Aby czasme pasów nie było. Wole mieć cała blada niż tylko blade pasy.

----------


## Mirosław Krasowski

> Panie Mirosławie a co Pan myśli o impregnacie teflonowym do bruku firmy NOVOL?
> Firma Bruk BET oferuje go dla swoich klientów. Oczywiście dostępny jest w sklepach .
> Na rynku spotkać można również impregnat pogłębiający kolor kostki brukowej też NOVOL.
> Moim zdaniem impregnaty do kostki na bazie silikonu są najgorsze ale i najtańsze tylko po co komuś woda która nic nie daje.


Jeżeli chodzi o impregnat pogłębiający kolor NOVOL to jest to impregnat na bazie dyspersji akrylowych. Wydaje mi się że wcześniej było coś o impregnatach akrylowych. Fajnie działają tyle że są nietrwałe no i powinny zasadniczo być bardzo tanie, patrząc na ceny surowców. A co do impregnatu teflonowego to można by tu zrobić rozprawkę na ten temat.
Miałem okazję testować chyba wszystkie dyspersje teflonowe firmy ... (nazwy celowo nie podaje) przeznaczone do impregnacji materiałów budowlanych, własnie pod kątem ochrony powierzchni  przed olejami. I tu straszna rozbieżność w działaniu na różnych podłożach. Przykładowo na piaskowcu efekt oleofobowości praktycznie nie istnieje. Trochę lepiej jeżeli chodzi betony czyli miedzy innymi kostkę brukową. W zależności od rodzaju dyspersji olej był zatrzymywany na powierzchni od 30 min do 4-5 godz. Zaznaczę że testowane stężenia były znacznie wyższe niż sugerowane przez producenta teflonu. Porównanie z impregnatem Dynasil ST-bruk wychodzi na korzyść Dynasil. Na powierzchniach impregnowanych Dynasil olej praktycznie nie wsiąka, nie mniej jednak po długotrwałym zaleganiu na kostce pozostają niewielkie ślady po oleju. Tak wiec olej należy możliwie szybko zebrać z powierzchni, aby zminimalizować powstawanie plam.

Nie jest to opinia na temat impregnatu NOVOL (teflonowego) ale wyłącznie dotyczy dyspersji teflonowych wykorzystywanych do produkcji impregnatów. Nie testowałem tego impregnatu, a producent może wykorzystywać w recepturze inne związki, które poprawiają jego działanie.
Dobra praktyka to kupić małe opakowanie i wykonać samodzielnie próby, na niewielkiej powierzchni. Polać wodą, chlapnąć olejem, czy wreszcie ocenić wizualnie wygląd kostki.

----------


## sokratis

Ja się też jakoś niedawno musiałem zorientować w impregnatach to na podstawie dwóch produktów Bruk Betu wiem, że impregnat na połysk jest zrobiony na bazie silikonu, który dodatkowo jeszcze pogłębia barwę kostki i impregnat teflonowy, ten z kolei zapewnia matowość i nie zmienia zasadniczo wyglądu kostki.

----------


## MargolFi

Faktycznie Bruk Bet jest okej, ale pamiętajcie, że impregnat trzeba kłaść na nową, lub świetnie wyczyszczoną kostkę brukową. Jeżeli będziemy mieli najlepszy impregnat, a kostka będzie brudna, tylko utwardzimy ten bruk i nic z nim już nie zrobimy. Zwykły karcher pomoże  :wink:

----------


## Stan Bruk

Witam,

Ja polecam  impregnat DeepCoat zajmuję się brukiem, testowałem wiele impregnatów ten jest zdecydowanie najlepszy, 

*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## qlc

Ja polecamy do kostki impregnat protect guard na bazie polimerów. Choć jest dużo impregnatów na rynku  które mniej kosztują lecz skuteczność jest proporcjonalna.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja polecamy do kostki impregnat protect guard na bazie polimerów. Choć jest dużo impregnatów na rynku  które mniej kosztują lecz skuteczność jest proporcjonalna.


A ja tradycyjnie polecam nie kupować impregnatów do kostki. Szkoda wyrzucać pieniądze w błoto i nabierać się na marketingowy bełkot producentów.

----------


## jacek57

Już kiedys pisałem w podobnym wątku - w sumie żadne odkrycie ameryki....Można dla intensywnego wybarwienia dodać do samego impregnatu pigmentów sypkich. Oczywiscie efekt nie bedzie trwały na lata, lecz na pewno lepszy niż samym impregnatem. Ja używałem Consilu - to chyba ta sama grupa co polecany Dynasil. I do autora wątku - jak Cie stać, to impregnuj. Wykonawcy raczej odradzają (sam nie zrobiłbym parkingu 50X50m) jednak wszelkie ścieżki , pochyłosci czy podjazdy jak najbardziej. Łatwiej utrzymać w czystosci, brud dobrze schodzi pod cisnieniem, a intensywny kolor cieszy oko. 
Pozdr.

www.jwkonserwacjazabytkow.pl

----------


## m.trybulec

Impregnacja kostki brukowej jest czynnością o wartości marketingowej. Dla fantazji - nie dla pożytku. Impregnuje się (koniecznie) płyty tarasowe.

----------


## elrow23

zamiast impregnować kostkę, to trzeba wybierać taką, która posiada już odpowiednie technologie, dzięki którym np nie wchłania wody i łatwiej się czyści. cena zapewne wyżasza, ale oszczędzasz na impregnacie i pracy!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> zamiast impregnować kostkę, to trzeba wybierać taką, która posiada już odpowiednie technologie, dzięki którym np nie wchłania wody i łatwiej się czyści. cena zapewne wyżasza, ale oszczędzasz na impregnacie i pracy!


Taka kostka nie istnieje. Obecnie produkowane w Polsce kostki betonowe są bardzo kiepskiej jakości a stosowane w niej barwniki nadające się co najwyżej do barwienia posadzki w oborze.
Kostka kupiona dwadzieścia lat temu trzyma kolor pięknie a kupiona współcześnie blaknie po 2 latach.
Myślę, że znajdziecie w swoim otoczeniu czerwone kostki, które mają po 20-25 lat, które nie kruszą się i mają ładny kolor.

----------


## almarat

U nas też był stosowany środek Bruk-Betu na bazie silikonu i efekty jak najbardziej pozytywne były dla kostki, lepiej zachowała kolor, i brak wykwitów

----------


## Janek1979

Panie grzegorzu, a widział pan katalogi wszystkich producentów? Wiem, że pozbruk posiada w użyciu takie technologie, o których wspomniał elrow. Jeśli Pan chce, to mogę Panu wysłać w wiadomości prywatnej link.żeby nie zaśmiecać dyskusji linkami(a i pewnie administratorzy nie byliby zadowoleni  :smile:  ).
pozdrawiam

----------


## Artur_P

Ja używałem Impregnat Home Bruk-Bet Prestige. Sprawdził się.  Po zmyciu wykwitów nałozyłem preparat i ma teraz spokój. Kolor kostki zachowany, wykwitów brak  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Panie grzegorzu, a widział pan katalogi wszystkich producentów? Wiem, że pozbruk posiada w użyciu takie technologie, o których wspomniał elrow. Jeśli Pan chce, to mogę Panu wysłać w wiadomości prywatnej link.żeby nie zaśmiecać dyskusji linkami(a i pewnie administratorzy nie byliby zadowoleni  ).
> pozdrawiam


Ta "technologia" to działa tylko w katalogu. Libet też to ma, pytanie tylko dlaczego stare kostki po 25 latach wyglądają lepiej niż "nowoczesne" po latach 3?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja używałem Impregnat Home Bruk-Bet Prestige. Sprawdził się.  Po zmyciu wykwitów nałozyłem preparat i ma teraz spokój. Kolor kostki zachowany, wykwitów brak


Kolor kostki zachowany na ile lat? 4?  :smile:

----------


## elrow23

pytanie czy kostkę, która już jest odpowiednio zabezpieczona technologiami (nano, h-plus) nadal trzeba impregnować?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> pytanie czy kostkę, która już jest odpowiednio zabezpieczona technologiami (nano, h-plus) nadal trzeba impregnować?


Te technologie znaczą tyle co śnieg, który padał rok temu. Są fajne, ale tylko w prospektach. 
Impregnować nie tyle co nie trzeba, ale po prostu nie ma sensu.

----------


## almarat

Nie zgodze się z tym - dwaj moi znajomi w różnych miejscowościach mają położoną dokładnie tę samą kostkę, jeden ją impregnował a drugi nie i ta niezaimpregnowana po 3 latach lekko utraciła na kolorze. Przykładaliśmy kostkę do kostki i różnicę widać. Co do tych już zaimpregnowanych fabrycznie - cóż sprawdź najpierw specyfikację techniki użytej i rozważ czy to co prezentuje cię zadowala.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Lepiej było kupić granitową... bez impregnacji ..koloru nie zmienia.. ...odporna na sól wwożoną z ulicy na kołach

----------


## End_riu

> Nie zgodze się z tym - dwaj moi znajomi w różnych miejscowościach mają położoną dokładnie tę samą kostkę, jeden ją impregnował a drugi nie i ta niezaimpregnowana po 3 latach lekko utraciła na kolorze. Przykładaliśmy kostkę do kostki i różnicę widać. Co do tych już zaimpregnowanych fabrycznie - cóż sprawdź najpierw specyfikację techniki użytej i rozważ czy to co prezentuje cię zadowala.


A występuje tam dokładnie takie samo nasłonecznienie? 
Kostka jest dokładnie z tej samej partii, albo choćby fabryki? 
Była układana dokładnie w tym samym czasie?
Występuje na niej dokładnie takie samo nasilenie ruchu?
Wjazd jest dokładnie z takich samych dróg i tak samo odśnieżanych i sypanych solą/chemią?
I tak dalej i tak dalej i tak dalej...

Jeśli nie to równie dobrze możesz przyprowadzić i postawić dwóch murzynów z różnych miejscowości. 
Gwarantuję Ci, że odcień ich skóry będzie równie przypadkowy i w przypadku kostki. 

PS: zwróćcie uwagę na ciągach jezdnych kostki impregnowanej. Powinno być widać różnicę.

----------


## panfotograf

> Lepiej było kupić granitową... bez impregnacji ..koloru nie zmienia.. ...odporna na sól wwożoną z ulicy na kołach


Albo bruk klinkierowy, też nieśmiertelny prawie jak granit.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Nie zgodze się z tym - dwaj moi znajomi w różnych miejscowościach mają położoną dokładnie tę samą kostkę, jeden ją impregnował a drugi nie i ta niezaimpregnowana po 3 latach lekko utraciła na kolorze. Przykładaliśmy kostkę do kostki i różnicę widać. Co do tych już zaimpregnowanych fabrycznie - cóż sprawdź najpierw specyfikację techniki użytej i rozważ czy to co prezentuje cię zadowala.


Po trzech latach lekko utraciła na kolorze? 
Skąd wiesz, że to efekt impretnacji? Mój teść ma kostkę semmelrocka która wypłowiała po roku a identyczna u sąsiadów kolor trzyma lepiej. Nikt nie impregnował.
Blaknięcie kolorów zależy też od tego jak narażona jest kostka np. na działanie promieni słonecznych. Te w słońcu blakną szybciej niż te w cieniu. 
Chciałbym też wiedzieć ile ten Twój znajomy zainwestował w impretnację i czy te tysiące są warte tego "efektu"?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Albo bruk klinkierowy, też nieśmiertelny prawie jak granit.


Ale za to trudniejszy w układaniu. Ciężko znaleźć ekipę, która ułoży to "na poziomie" i równo, żeby linię trzymały. Mam bruk klinkierowy na schodach i uważam, że jest piękny, ale niestety drogi.

----------


## panfotograf

> Ale za to trudniejszy w układaniu. Ciężko znaleźć ekipę, która ułoży to "na poziomie" i równo, żeby linię trzymały. Mam bruk klinkierowy na schodach i uważam, że jest piękny, ale niestety drogi.


"Drogi" jest pojęciem względnym.
Najdroższym pokryciem dachowym jest tania papa (zwana także gontem bitumicznym). A to dlatego że co 10-15 lat musisz ją wymienić na nową.

Podobnie jest z betonową kostką brukową. Niby najtańsza, ale po 10 latach zaczyna się kruszyć, jeśli jeżdżą po niej samochody łapie plamy oleju które potem nijak nie można usunąć.
Na głównym deptaku Łodzi też kiedyś położono kostkę betonową. Po 10 -15 latach zaczęła się rozsypywać i wymieniono ją na granit. Koszt wykonania pewnie był 2 razy większy niż z kostki betonowej, ale wytrzyma 5 razy dłużej czyli i tak jest 2-3 razy taniej. Już nie mówię o świetnym wyglądzie i wygodzie eksploatacji.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> "Drogi" jest pojęciem względnym.
> Najdroższym pokryciem dachowym jest tania papa (zwana także gontem bitumicznym). A to dlatego że co 10-15 lat musisz ją wymienić na nową.
> 
> Podobnie jest z betonową kostką brukową. Niby najtańsza, ale po 10 latach zaczyna się kruszyć, jeśli jeżdżą po niej samochody łapie plamy oleju które potem nijak nie można usunąć.
> Na głównym deptaku Łodzi też kiedyś położono kostkę betonową. Po 10 -15 latach zaczęła się rozsypywać i wymieniono ją na granit. Koszt wykonania pewnie był 2 razy większy niż z kostki betonowej, ale wytrzyma 5 razy dłużej czyli i tak jest 2-3 razy taniej. Już nie mówię o świetnym wyglądzie i wygodzie eksploatacji.


Ja się z Tobą zgadzam, tylko żeby jeszcze znaleźć ekipę, która to dobrze ułoży, bo ja takiej nie znalazłem.
Jak już padło słowo "klinkier' to albo się wycofywali albo dawali taką cenę z kosmosu, że głowa bolała  :sad:

----------


## dayzee

wita, czy ktoś stosował impregnat polimerowy firmy Meex-AG:

----------


## Balto

d: impregnat i jest skład jest prosty: 1. Substancja reagująca alergicznie na wodę, 2. bywa dodany jeszcze jakiś środek uszczelniający 3. i środek który łatwo ulega dyfuzji - z prostego powodu, pomaga on "wciągnąć" środek 1 i 2 wgłąb impregnowanego elementu a po szybkim wyparowaniu uniemożliwia jego "wyjście" na zewnątrz. Obrazowo mówiąc - ma za mało miejsca by uciec ze środka...

----------


## sokratis

Kostka brukowa z systemem Perlon nie wymaga impregnacji, jeśli chodzi o wykwity to odporność praktycznie dożywotnia.

----------


## Balto

s: podejrzewam, co może mieć w składzie...  :smile:  Albo proste albo drogie i skomplikowane....

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kostka brukowa z systemem Perlon nie wymaga impregnacji, jeśli chodzi o wykwity to odporność praktycznie dożywotnia.


HA HA HA HA! Dawno się tak nie uśmiałem! Ty tak poważnie w to wierzysz? Świętego Mikołaja kiedy ostatnio widziałeś?

----------


## Balto

rz_si: a w czym problem? Wykwity biorą się ze szmelc cementu używanego przez firmy betoniarskie do produkcji kostki, to raz. Dwa - są preparaty uszczelniające od szkła wodnego po nieco bardziej skomplikowane wynalazki (-> Xypex) które po pewnym czasie sprawiają, że wilgoć nie ma prawa wejść w kostkę, zaś sama wilgoć z betonu jest wykorzystywana do uszczelnienia samej mieszanki. Oznacza to, że jeśli zostaną zachowane pewne warunki produkcji (cement, chemia, dodatki) i warunki kładzenia / układania to proces zostanie wyeliminowany "w zasadzie" do zera...

----------


## sokratis

Dodam jeszcze, że nawet nieimpregnowana kostka brukowa może nie mieć problemu z wykwitami wapiennymi. Więc jeśli jest pokryta właściwym środkiem to prawdopodobieństwo ich wystąpienia bardzo spada, nie piszę, że tak się nie zdarza, ale z mojej wiedzy wynika, że ten system działa.

----------


## Erko43

Reduktor jest również jednym z lepszych produktów na problemy z wykwitami wapiennymi oraz plamami, nie ingerując w ich strukturę  :smile:

----------


## dayzee

> Reduktor jest również jednym z lepszych produktów na problemy z wykwitami wapiennymi oraz plamami, nie ingerując w ich strukturę


gdzie można kupić ten reduktor?

----------


## sokratis

Dodam jeszcze tylko, że wykwity po czasie same ustępują, tylko trzeba trochę cierpliwości  :smile:

----------


## marcinjaskolskidesig

Olej lniany  :smile:  Jak masz zapasową kostkę to spróbuj.

----------


## Adriano33

Ja stosowałem Nano bardzo dobry środek, który zabezpiecza powierzchnię przed wilgocią oraz wykwitami. Jednocześnie trochę uwydatnia kolorystykę kostki  :smile:

----------


## malymis

Spam

----------


## surgi22

> Ja użyłem impregnatu na bazie żywic akrylowych właśnie w 2014 roku i stąd mój wpis dzisiaj w tym poście. Jak już pisałem użyłem impregnatu w 2014 na wiosnę  na kostkę o kolorze ciemnego grafitu. Przed nałożeniem impregnatu czyściłem kostkę z białych wykwitów i szybko poszło bez większych problemów. Na drugi dzięń nałożyłem impregnat o nazwie MEBA MAX i do dnia dzisiejszego pięknie się trzyma. Czyściłem preparatem ADEX bez żadnego wysiłku usunął białe wykwity.
> Musze powiedzieć że tego rodzaju preparaty mają świetne zastosowanie i są bardzo dobre ze względu na zabezpieczenie przed woda i olejami oraz długotrwały efekt mokrej kostki. Od ponad półtorej roku śledzę rynek impregnatów do kostki i faktycznie bardzo dużo pojawia się nowych środków i ciężko sie zdecydować. Ale era impregnatów silikonowych moim zdaniem już dawno minęła. Także nie wiem do końca czy ważne jest czy zawiera teflon czy polimery czy też inne związki ale ważne aby działał i ja na taki trafiłem przez co mogę ich z czystym sumieniem polecić.


A jakaś fotka z 2014 i z 2016 porównującą ?

----------


## 16czarny16

Witam serdecznie. Wszyscy piszecie o efekcie mokrej kostki a ja posiadam kostkę z posypką Semerlock Nobla i chciałbym ją zabezpieczyć a nie koniecznie uzyskać efekt mokrej kostki bo na sucho bardziej mi się podoba  :smile:  co polecacie?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też mam pytanie. Wlaśnie brukarze kończą mi podjazd. Kostka Libet Akropol i BrukBet Detalit.
Wziąlem sobie dla testow cztery kostki Akrtopol Grafit (strasznie jasny jest ten grafit w wydaniu Libetu) i przetestowalem cztery impregnaty, jakie pozostaly mi z wykończeniowki - Dynasil Fx, HG Impregnat, Delfin, oraz olej do klinkieru.
Preparaty HG i i Drelfin nie sprawdzily sie. Nie wplynely ani na kolor, ani na hydrofobowosc powłoki.
Dynasil Fx minimalnie wplynal na pogłebienie koloru, dobrze zaimpregnował powierzchnię - woda zbiera sie w bąble i nie wsiaka w kostke.

Natomiast olej do klinkieru wrecz mnie zszokowal - nadał kostce głeboki, grafitowy kolor, woda po polaniu powierzchni rownież zbiera sie bable i nie wsiąka.
Kostka wyglada swietnie, najlepiej z czterech ( po poludniu zrobię zdjecia)


Ten olej jest sporo tanszy, niz Dynasil, czy  polimerowo/teflonowe high-endy.
Gdzie jest haczyk ?

Wypłynie, jak mocniej popada ?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

No i zdjęcia:




po polaniu:

----------


## Kaizen

Ten olej do klinkieru, to olej parafinowy, czy skład utajniony?

----------


## fotohobby

> Produkt ekologiczny, nie zawiera rozpuszczalników


I tyle.

----------


## Kaizen

Tak googlam (bo chcę parapety klinkierowe a może i ogrodzenie zaimpregnować) i nikt się nie chwali składem. Najfajniej napisał w karcie produktu Knauf
_środek chemiczny - w razie połknięcia niezwłoczne zasięgnij porady lekarza, pokaż opakowanie lub etykietę._

I co ten biedny lekarz ma zrobić, jak nigdzie ani słowa o tym, co to za chemia? Czyżby to faktycznie była tylko mniej oczyszczona niż w aptece "parafina do picia"?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ten olej jest sporo tanszy, niz Dynasil, czy  polimerowo/teflonowe high-endy.
> Gdzie jest haczyk ?
> 
> Wypłynie, jak mocniej popada ?


Nie ma haczyka. Każdy impregnat do kostki to można o tyłek rozbić. Efekt jaki by nie był nie potrwa dłużej niż 3-6 miesięcy. Strata kasy dla naiwnych.

----------


## fotohobby

Jak ma wytrzymać 5 miesiecy to OK. Biorac pod uwage, ze chce nanosic go tylko na te elementy dekoracyjne, które mają się wyraźniej odznaczać od reszty, avto jakieś 20m2
W takim razie pokryje ten "grafit" olejem do klinkieru,  a na jesień wrzucę zdjęcia, na ile kolor sie utrzymał.

----------


## agamemnon91

Impregnat Deep Coat -wyostrza kolor, po drugie zabezpiecza kostkę tworząc powłokę chroniącą przed wnikaniem  olejów, wody itp. ułatwia czyszczenie kostki (jest przeznaczony do kostki betonowej i kamieni naturalnych).

----------


## fotohobby

To sprawdzony przez Ciebie środek,  czy hasła przepisane za strony producenta ?  :smile: 
Masz jakieś zdjecia sprzed i po zastosowaniu ?

----------


## agamemnon91

Ja stawiam na zieleń i mam wysypany kamień na podjeździe  :smile: 
Opinie mojego sąsiada, ma kostkę wszędzie, dosłownie i manie na dbanie o nią. Ciągle gada co stosuj i jak działa stąd znam temat

----------


## krzysiek87

> To sprawdzony przez Ciebie środek,  czy hasła przepisane za strony producenta ? 
> Masz jakieś zdjecia sprzed i po zastosowaniu ?


No i jak ten olej do klinkieru Ci się sprawdził po latach?

----------


## BudującaDom

U mnie impregnat Deep Coat się nie sprawdził i go nie polecam.

Producent zachęcał najpier położenie Furgo na wykwity a następnie Deep Coat, który miał mieć efekt mokrej kostki.

Furgo z brązowego koloru kostki zrobiło kolor betonopodobny z maziajami. Kostka była ładna tylko podczas deszczu.
Po położeniu Deep Coat i jego wyschnięciu efekt mokrej kostki od razu zniknął. Utrwaliły się tylko uszkodzenia zrobione przez Furgo - jakieś plamy i maziaje. Podczas deszczu ta część kostki, która jest bez Deep Coat jest ciemnobrązowa i  chociaż wtedy jest ok. Mam nadzieję, że ten Deep Coat szybko zniknie z mojej kostki

Umieściłam negatywną opinię na stronie producenta , ale po godzinie moja opinia została usunięta. I tym sposobem na stronie internetowej klienci czytają same pozytywne opinie i tym sie sugerują. Szkoda, że nie mogę umieścić zdjęć tutaj jak wygląda moja  kostka podczas deszczu. 

By sprawdzić, czy produkt jest odpowiedni trzeba zakupić min. 5 litrowe opakowanie i wydać parę setek. Takich poszkodowanych jest więcej , np. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mC9l3GyQIw

----------


## fotohobby

> No i jak ten olej do klinkieru Ci się sprawdził po latach?


Tak, jak i inne impregnaty, po trzech sezonach zero różnicy w porównaniu z kostką nieimpregnowaną.
To trzeba by co rok powtarzać, a mam jednak inne hobby   :wink:

----------


## coulignon

> Ten olej do klinkieru, to olej parafinowy, czy skład utajniony?


wprawdzie 4 lata po ale odpowiem - to jest czysty olej parafinowy.

----------

